# Powerbook G4



## erythro (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ma tante a un Powerbook G4 est souhaite faire de la navigation internet uniquement. 

Le problème c'est que sont G4 est en 10.3.9 est quand elle essaye d'aller sur "Leboncoin" ça ne fonctionne pas (Essaie avec Safari et Opera)


Avez-vous la solution ? 

Merci par avance


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Les derniers PB G4 peuvent tourner sous Leopard (10.5) qu'il faut réussir à trouver d'occasion.
Mais ces OS sont très vieux et ça commence à être très difficile de naviguer.

Je vais déplacer ton post, tu auras peut être des pistes intéressantes.


----------



## Franz59 (11 Juin 2021)

Bonjour
De mémoire Ten Four Fox fonctionne et devrait encore exister


			TenFourFox: A fork  of Mozilla Firefox for the Power Macintosh and Mac OS X Tiger PowerPC


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> De mémoire Ten Four Fox fonctionne et devrait encore exister
> 
> 
> TenFourFox: A fork  of Mozilla Firefox for the Power Macintosh and Mac OS X Tiger PowerPC


Mais il faut se dépêcher, il est maintenant à l'abandon, et donc ça ne durera pas.


----------

